# Freud Guide Bushing Adapter Ring installs different than most



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

interesting… thanks for writing it up


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have looked everywhere for these… Freud says they don't make them…. goes to show you what they know!
thanks.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You can find them on Amazon. Works great.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks!! I tried to make a baseplate for mine out of hard board so I could fit my wood river bushings…worked out great until I realized I made the opening a tiny bit out of center so had to scrap it. This seems like a much better option!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 8, 2009)

Makita guide bushes just clip in. All you do is slide back a small handle which retracts a metal bar, you just slot in the appropriate guide bush and release the handle which springs back holding the guide bush firmly in place. 
It takes about 10 seconds. Also it avoids the problem I have had with Trend universal base plates of the brass screw inserts working loose from the plastic.
I have found this Makita method the best, and cheapest method of fitting guide bushes yet. 
Some are extortionately expensive for what is a tiny bit of metal.

Ollie


----------

